# Will my SW be affected by inheritance?



## cowtowner (7 Jan 2010)

How much can I inherit before my sw and rent allowance is affected?
Tried existing threads, but couldn't find an answer, so apologies if this question has already been answered.


----------



## Ann1 (7 Jan 2010)

Cowtowner
It's a little difficult to answer your question as you are not specific enough about your inheritance and the type of SW payment you are receiving. Is it Jobseekers Benefit  or Allowance or other?
If you have inherited a house that you intend to live in as your main residence and not receive an income from it by renting it or selling it then I imagine only your rent allowance will be affected. If its cash you are receiving then this link may have some information for you.
http://www.welfare.ie/EN/Topics/payments/Pages/AssessmentofMeans.aspx


----------



## cowtowner (8 Jan 2010)

Thanks Ann1!
I'm talking a cash inheritance. I have rent allowance and Jobseeker Benefit, so was wondering if my inheritance will cause me to loose some/all of my benefits. Will follow up your welfare link. Much appreciated.


----------



## gipimann (8 Jan 2010)

Your JB won't be affected as it's PRSI-based.   However when your JB runs out and you're assessed for Jobseeker's Allowance, your savings will be means-tested.

Rent Supplement is means-tested and will be affected by savings that you have.


----------

